# Mods / Admins...



## mixelpixx (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a huge favor to ask.  Can we please have a PURELY Dev section for the Wii U?  Why?

1.  When Wii U exploit was first found, it was in no way ready for the avg user.  Yet everyone who had no business dealing with it immediately flooded the forums with questions, and hit everyone involved with PM's..

2.  Now exploit(s) are usable.  And it gets worse, everyone and their cousins hamster want help with an exploit that loads "backups", to a 21-22mb area?

3. My Opinion: None of this stuff is actually ready for prime time.  The landing zone for code exec in the current exploit has everyone shrinking games down, decompressing RPX/RPL's and performing a lot of work that if people were given some time, we will have a different code execution area, possibly a custom FW and other nice things..

No it shouldn't be blocked to avg users, but just monitored so no one has to answer how to get a game to work, or someone wants to compile something that has nothing to do with the actual work of making things nicer -- then a mod can remove it, and because it's separated, and called a DEV FORUM, maybe people will be less likely to ask silly questions.

Forums now, have a lot of info in them... that CANNOT be found easily because of 25 pages of knowledge is buried by 320 posts of non sense..

I know many have asked, not sure what the official reason for not doing it is, but this would be nice.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2015)

Good in principle, but


mixelpixx said:


> and because it's separated, and called a DEV FORUM, maybe people will be less likely to ask silly questions.


This never works.


----------



## mixelpixx (Oct 18, 2015)

It has worked on many other forums for Satellite TV, for Cable modems, for certain game consoles, etc.  It's great to have it open to everyone, but I would even say with some of the tools available people are getting close to being able to break sh*t as well.  Also why make it so g'darn easy for someone who can send console updates to your unit to see everything you are doing, and sadly that the fact remains that 90% of people's excitement about a hack... is running games. Not that I care what people do with it, but why not wait till all the bugs can be worked out.   In just about 2 weeks time the Wii U has been blown wide open.  Why not let people work, and have some faith that those doing so are actually working with the collective intent of making a wasted console into something useful.  

It adds a layer of semi-liability protection.  If someone posts something in the open forum, for Wii U Hacking, great.  If it's coded poorly, or a mistake is made, what if someone hard bricks a console?  What if 50 people hard brick a console?    I would certainly feel responsible if it were my code or program posted that did that.  If it was posted in a Dev Forum (which you have to actively select going to) and had the caveat already of being in the Dev section, I wouldn't feel bad in the slightest.  I would say "lesson learned" to anyone who just started running unknown code on their unit.  Right now, you could create an RPX that would format / erase the NAND -- someone else could do it by not knowing wtf they are doing, by mistake.  That may be unlikely, but you don't know.

The separation may be as simple as another click from the Wii U Hacking forum into the DEV Sub forum, and then you can still see and access everything -- but hopefully Mods/Admins & Devs with have ability to police the sub forum.  People do actually learn, yes you will have the occasional "I can't find the torrent for SuperDonkekSmash Pony Ride Extreme".. but people would quickly discover those posts don't go there.  

It's Sunday, I will try to make my case, then when you guys say NO I'll be quiet about it for another couple months.


----------



## EclipseSin (Oct 18, 2015)

No. I agree with dave. Nice idea, but seems like barking up the wrong tree. Only way a "dev forum" would work is if normals can't use it. Viewing maybe, it just floods the other sections with questions instead, though. I get what you're saying, but my vote is nah.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah you may be right, but I meant specifically that it wouldn't work on this site


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 18, 2015)

For a few years I was a mod over on a rival site and we tried that over there and it ended up a total disaster because people with questions went to the development section because they thought it was better to go straight to the developers to ask questions which ended up with us having a number of pissed of devs. So no gbatemp I would strongly recommend against this.


----------



## evandixon (Oct 18, 2015)

Over at Project Pokémon, we have [ROM/RAM/Save] Reasearch and Development forums, which are distinct from the [ROM/RAM/Save] Editing Help forums.
The R&D forums are for posting, well, research and development, including posting tools.
Occasionally we'll get someone who posts in the wrong section, probably because the [ROM/RAM/Save] Editing Help forums are listed first.

If GBAtemp does something similar, it might work.  I would say that if anyone posts in the wrong place, the posts could be deleted, but this place has more traffic than PP, so I don't really know how regularly posts are deleted for being off-topic.  In the end, it should be up to the admins/moderators here, as they're the ones who will have to deal with posts posted in the wrong place.


----------



## oumoumad (Oct 18, 2015)

open for everyone = not serving the purpose
you'll always have those who'll go to the dev section for answers, assuming that's where they'll get best answer, and in their place that's what I would do in some cases too ^^.

Also if you close it, it also defeats the other purpose of attracting more people who can contribute to the scene.

If some separation can be done in this forum, I would vote for a separate section for Wii U and vWii.


----------



## ByteBite (Oct 18, 2015)

mixelpixx said:


> Why not let people work, and have some faith that those doing so are actually working with the collective intent of making a wasted console into something useful.


They currently can't work because they don't have a dev forum? What about all the progress that's been made already?



mixelpixx said:


> It adds a layer of semi-liability protection. If someone posts something in the open forum, for Wii U Hacking, great. If it's coded poorly, or a mistake is made, what if someone hard bricks a console? What if 50 people hard brick a console? I would certainly feel responsible if it were my code or program posted that did that. If it was posted in a Dev Forum (which you have to actively select going to) and had the caveat already of being in the Dev section, I wouldn't feel bad in the slightest. I would say "lesson learned" to anyone who just started running unknown code on their unit.


What you are saying already applies to this forum._ This is a dev forum._



mixelpixx said:


> The separation may be as simple as another click from the Wii U Hacking forum into the DEV Sub forum, and then you can still see and access everything -- but hopefully Mods/Admins & Devs with have ability to police the sub forum.


Like has already been said, people will just post their inane questions there instead. The mods already have too much work on their hands.



mixelpixx said:


> People do actually learn, yes you will have the occasional "I can't find the torrent for SuperDonkekSmash Pony Ride Extreme".. but people would quickly discover those posts don't go there.


No. No, they wouldn't. I can't believe you're even entertaining this notion.


----------



## nintendarium (Oct 18, 2015)

maybe just sticky revelant posts with no reply option for non-mods/devs?

I would also sticky some "fake threads" like "how to run roms on wiiu" ...
so people would been "catched" before they post their own "how to run pirated games on wiiu" thread

wrinting that in faq threads did not work as i see ... 
 banning or deleting post will not work also since there would no "history" ...


----------



## OncleJulien (Oct 18, 2015)

you are attempting to apply a technological solution to a behavioral problem...


----------



## nintendarium (Oct 18, 2015)

OncleJulien said:


> you are attempting to apply a technological solution to a behavioral problem...


yes and no
most of web technologic solutions are written to "guide" or forward a human behaviour in a way
expecially mobile and social technologies are designed and developed around the customer, also trying to take in account his "human" behaviour. and sometimes also his "animal" behaviour ...  (red flashing buttons everywhere XD)
just think about anti-bulling "technologies" by companies like Facebook ...
/OT


----------



## FaTaL_ErRoR (Oct 18, 2015)

Just lol this whole post. There is in fact already a "dev" section. (It's called an IRC channel)
Those attempting to further develop something are strongly encouraged to run on IRC or equivalent until their program is ready for testing to the public. So when you throw a program/exploit out to the public it is expected to get questions. (some not even related to the issues at hand)
And with all web forums it is expected that people will post dumb things just to be funny. (we all have been guilty of it at times)
If you are asking for this section on this forum then you obviously aren't invited on IRC. If this is the case then just start your own room and get those you want to assist to join with you. It is way easier to hide what is going on while in development by not posting on a public forum until it is mostly complete. Chill out man, web forums were never made to have hidden content on them. If you need assistance in setting up a simple IRC I will help you, but really you can google it and it takes seconds.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 19, 2015)

lol he prob wants access to it too. so he can have early access. since he suggested the idea, he has to be a part of the dev community.


----------



## mixelpixx (Oct 19, 2015)

So it went from "hey can we have a section separate from idiots.."

..to I want early release stuff?  Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 19, 2015)

I want a PS4 hacking section before you get this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 19, 2015)

lets put a NX hack forum in while we are at it


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2015)

This won't work.
Noobs will even post questions about Wii U backup loading in the PS3 section if they want to.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 19, 2015)

mixelpixx said:


> Go fuck yourselves.


Finally, a workable suggestion


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 19, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> Finally, a workable suggestion


Show me how and I'll be more than happy to try.


----------



## mixelpixx (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a huge favor to ask.  Can we please have a PURELY Dev section for the Wii U?  Why?

1.  When Wii U exploit was first found, it was in no way ready for the avg user.  Yet everyone who had no business dealing with it immediately flooded the forums with questions, and hit everyone involved with PM's..

2.  Now exploit(s) are usable.  And it gets worse, everyone and their cousins hamster want help with an exploit that loads "backups", to a 21-22mb area?

3. My Opinion: None of this stuff is actually ready for prime time.  The landing zone for code exec in the current exploit has everyone shrinking games down, decompressing RPX/RPL's and performing a lot of work that if people were given some time, we will have a different code execution area, possibly a custom FW and other nice things..

No it shouldn't be blocked to avg users, but just monitored so no one has to answer how to get a game to work, or someone wants to compile something that has nothing to do with the actual work of making things nicer -- then a mod can remove it, and because it's separated, and called a DEV FORUM, maybe people will be less likely to ask silly questions.

Forums now, have a lot of info in them... that CANNOT be found easily because of 25 pages of knowledge is buried by 320 posts of non sense..

I know many have asked, not sure what the official reason for not doing it is, but this would be nice.


----------



## Blazingflare (Oct 20, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Show me how and I'll be more than happy to try.


I'm pretty sure there are a number of "adult" websites that can help you achieve that.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 20, 2015)

What about, like, imposing a posting limit for those kinds of boards? That way, people that can/will contribute to the topic can post and nooblets that come here purely for ROM/ISO loading don't spam the crap out of it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 20, 2015)

We have had this kind of thing proposed and considered in the past for Wii, DS, certain flash kits etc. The general consensus has always been that it probably will never work and would be almost impossible to police or to curate to a satisfactory level.

I guarantee you if you have something labelled "Dev Forum" it would be flooded with idiocy almost immediately. You would have tons of n00bs making request threads for their own individual desires "pls make pokemon homebrew". You will have tons of wanabes with no clue "deving" pie in the sky projects that will never see the light of day "need team of coders for pokemon homebrew project, I have no skills and no clue about anything but will be team leader!". Every thread will be a mess with spam shitposting "Cant wait for you to release this pokemon homebrew/do you need beta testers for this pokemon homebrew/why the fuck havent you released this pokemon homebrew yet x10000"

Then you have people who think just make the section exclusive to devs to keep the trash out. But what exactly constitutes a dev and who decides who gets access and why? That kind of thing is a minefield and literally not worth our time for the marginal, if any, benefits we might see from it.


----------

